# problème installation bad port number [RESOLU]

## daimo996

Bonjour,

J'installe gentoo 64 bits et je suis a :

6.b. Configurer Portage

après emerge --sync le system me demande mettre à jour portage, je lance emerge --oneshot portage mais j'obtient des messages d'érreur  :

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo-distfiles.mirrors.tds.net/distfiles/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/distfiles/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.ussg.indiana.edu/distfiles/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

>>> Downloading 'http://dev.gentoo.org/~zmedico/portage/archives/portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'

Error parsing proxy URL http://proxy.server.com:port: Bad port number.

!!! Couldn't download 'portage-2.1.11.9.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.9/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

je ne comprends pas car quand j'ouvre un lien avec firefox sa marche  :Confused: 

je ne trouve pas de solution sur google   :Crying or Very sad:  et je me permet de sollicité  un peu m'aide.Last edited by daimo996 on Tue Sep 25, 2012 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

Tu n'aurais pas configuré un proxy pas hasard?

Que donne:

```

echo $RSYNC_PROXY

echo $http_proxy

echo $ftp_proxy

```

?

----------

## daimo996

merci de ton aide

voila :

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # echo $RSYNC_PROXY 

(chroot) livecd ~ # echo $http_proxy 

http://proxy.server.com:port

(chroot) livecd ~ # echo $ftp_proxy 

(chroot) livecd ~ # 

```

----------

## daimo996

quand je fais un ping sa marche:

```

(chroot) livecd ~ # ping -c 3 google.fr

PING google.fr (74.125.132.94) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from wb-in-f94.1e100.net (74.125.132.94): icmp_req=1 ttl=47 time=64.1 ms

64 bytes from wb-in-f94.1e100.net (74.125.132.94): icmp_req=2 ttl=47 time=62.4 ms

64 bytes from wb-in-f94.1e100.net (74.125.132.94): icmp_req=3 ttl=47 time=61.4 ms

--- google.fr ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2027ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 61.401/62.677/64.149/1.130 ms

```

----------

## Poussin

comme te le montre la sortie de la deuxieme commande, tu as une configuration de proxy pour le http (configuration qui n'a aucun sens). Reste à trouver où tu as bien pu configurer ça ^^

De manière temporaire, un "unset http_proxy" *devrait* régler le problème.

----------

## daimo996

ok je te remercie beaucoup  :Very Happy: 

c'était bien sa.

Maie je ne voie pas non plus ou j'ai mis cela  :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Depuis quel support as-tu démarré Linux et lancé l'installation ?

Et n'oublie pas de mettre ton titre de message en conformité avec les règles du forum. Merci d'avance

----------

## daimo996

bonjour,

l'installation se fait avec le cd minimal amd64

désolé je marque résolu

----------

